# Enjoying RP Sumatra



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey folks,

Trying out my first picture post. That's me thoroughly enjoying a RP Sumatra. I'm not very photogenic but the stogie certainly is memorable.


----------



## ThunderBolt (May 23, 2011)

Kodos44 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Trying out my first picture post. That's me thoroughly enjoying a RP Sumatra. I'm not very photogenic but the stogie certainly is memorable.


 Had the same about a day ago. Wonderful Cigar!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Scott!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

That is *the* best cigar Rocky puts out. :nod:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> That is *the* best cigar Rocky puts out. :nod:


You got that right!!!


----------

